# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Question about touchscreen and On screen keyboard

## anarchyburger

Hey guys

Alright I have a question.  I am converting a sony vaio srx77 laptop into a umpc.  Sounds nuts huh.  I will send pics when I am done.  So anyways I am adding a touchscreen to the lcd through usb but what I need is a on screen keyboard that I can utilize on the login screen (gdm),

----------


## frafu

An onscreen keyboard that would also be available at the login screen would be nice. 

8)

----------


## frafu

It seems that the login screen is among the next targets for the developers. Have a look at the last line of this message.

----------


## justynbutler

OnBoard at the login screen is an essential for full time use of Ubuntu on a slate tablet pc.

I'm really looking forward to this feature, devs please let us know when it's available!

cheers,
Justyn.

----------


## frafu

You may want to follow the project here and here.

frafu

----------


## justynbutler

Hi again,

Are there any plans to make OnBoard work at the login screen in the near future? Or is it more of a Feisty Fawn kind of goal?

If the latter is the case, is there anything preventing a temporary hack for the mean time? For example, what's to stop OnBoard being launched (as root) by gdm? Say, by adding a line in gdm/Init/Default?

cheers,
Justyn

----------


## t0rtois3

Yes this does work.  Add 

fi
exec onboard

at the end of /etc/gdm/Init/Default.  Then you must set the login window style to plain in the login window preferences dialog. 

I'll ask on the gdm mailing list if they plan to have a better way of doing this sort of thing.

----------


## justynbutler

That's great, thanks!

Justyn

----------


## frafu

Appearantly, you have to put 


```
 
exec onboard &
```

in the file /etc/gdm/Init/Default instead of 


```
 
exec onboard
```

Look here for a more detailed explanation. 

frafu

----------

